# Garden City/ Surfside



## rancidpmunk (May 11, 2011)

Im planning a trip down to this area at the end of june and i was wondering if there are any decent areas to surf fish? last time i went down i only fished garden city pier and murrells inlet with not much luck. any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Your coming in the heat of the season. Thousands of People youe going to have to fish early or late at night to many people in the ocean during the day. Give Pawley's Island Outdoors a Shout & ask for Stump or Bob at Garden City Bait & Tackle & there is always Perry's in Myrles inlet.

Check GofishSC.com for reports!


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey fly u fishing gcp any this week


----------



## rancidpmunk (May 11, 2011)

Thanks fly, do you know if bon fires are legal in that area at night?


----------



## rancidpmunk (May 11, 2011)

Also how quick are cops down their to assume you are shark fishing if you are fishing at night


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

rancidpmunk said:


> Also how quick are cops down their to assume you are shark fishing if you are fishing at night


If they watch you reel in a line and you have a really big hook, and some real big line or wire leader then you can go ahead and say they will be prity quick about saying your shark fishing.


----------



## rancidpmunk (May 11, 2011)

Thanks looks like ill have to down size a little and fish for blues


----------



## rancidpmunk (May 11, 2011)

do they patrol the are alot at night? not saying I will be shark fishing but I will be drinking


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

rancidpmunk said:


> do they patrol the are alot at night? not saying I will be shark fishing but I will be drinking


Not sure but don't forget there's no glass (beer) containers on the beach.


----------



## rancidpmunk (May 11, 2011)

I always take cans on any beach I go, but they said no alcoholic beverages are allowed, all I know is there is alot more laws down there.


----------



## rancidpmunk (May 11, 2011)

Will anybody be down around the end of the month?


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

*surfside 7/9*

not going down til 7/9. will be in surfside. never fished the area but have a friend who does. he recomends the south jetty of hbsp. any heads up you can give me would be great.


----------



## rancidpmunk (May 11, 2011)

Not familiar with hbsp? Also anybody know of any good local bbq spots?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

rancidpmunk said:


> Not familiar with hbsp? Also anybody know of any good local bbq spots?


HBSP is Huntington Beach State Park near Murrells Inlet. Not sure about BBQ as we do plenty at home.


----------

